# Gazelle.. Help With Model And Age



## Nab (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi all,
i'm new, so excuse my poor non-bike technical language.. 

I have bought some years ago a GAZELLE and i was now curious about which *model* it is and *how old* is the bike..i can see it's not obviously a vintage one, but i have seen the front logo may be from the 80s..

Can someone help me with it?

Some details:
- i could not find any Registration Nº (or did not found any..)
- it has what i call a "gear brake (rod brake maybe?)" on the rear wheel, normal brake on the front one.




']

[/URL]


']

[/URL]


']

[/URL]

']

[/URL]

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 29, 2016)

I think you're on the right track- a 1980s one speed city bike with a coaster brake on the rear.  Gazelle is still in business- send them some pictures and see what happens:
https://www.gazelle.nl/service-en-garantie/contact/
There is bound to be a serial number somewhere- keep looking!


----------



## Nab (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks Andrew,
i had already sent the manufacturer a mail 1 week ago, but no reply since.. i'll wait.
In the mean time i have found the serial number! and also discovered that there should be a DATABASE where i can track down my bike year of construction. Unfortunately the link i have been given it's not working: http://www.rijwiel.net/gazellee.htm

My bike is finally a GAZELLE SOLIDE, with serial nº 4036128, which means it has been built AFTER 1981, which is the date since when Gazelle use a 7 numbers serial code.



 

']

 

[/URL]

Does anybody know any actually working database?


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 30, 2016)

1984 ? Even with the switch to 7 digits the first number may still be the indicator of year. Just guessing.You may be able to date it by checking your components in this database. Good luck.

http://velobase.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Gerrit (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello Nab .

Help me please to remember, that I have to find some more information for you .
To day I am leaving from the Netherlands to England , to go to the annual auto jumble at Beaulieu .
Two days of looking at old bicycles motor bikes an cars and parts .


----------



## Gerrit (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello Nab .

Between 1974 and 1981 Gazelle frame number would have been two letters and the first should be G and max 6 digits .
You're frame number is seven digits and afther 1981 .
Afther 1981 the first digit is the year that the bicycle is made , so I think it would be 1984 .
Now I try to get model name and a picture .


----------



## Gerrit (Sep 11, 2016)

On the seat tube is the name Solide , that is the model name .
Gazelle made that model with many options , drum brake , hubgears, ect.
I only found a picture of one with drum brakes .
If it was a export model it can be different than the one,s they sold in the Netherlands .
The one on the picture is a solide with drumbrakes from a 1984 brochure.

This is all I could find .


----------



## Nab (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Gerrit! that is absolutely fantastic! now i know how my bike should look like!
i appreciate so much! thank you!

next step is to decide what to do with it.. because i don't think it has such value on themarket.. and even less in the condition mine is...


----------

